# Panasonic 4K OLED TV CZ950



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Breaking News from IFA this morning! Panasonic officially announced their entry into the 4K OLED TV market with the TX-65CZ950.

You can find out more about this new OLED emissive display and get on our information update list through our dedicated CZ950 website.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's always good to have competition in the high end display market. :T


----------

